# MAQS vs. Formic Pro



## paulaellen70 (Jul 6, 2017)

Anyone have any feedback on post treatment mite loads and queen health when using Formic Pro? I have only used Mite Away Quick Strips so far and I'm curious if anyone has any opinions on which does a better job or is more well tolered by the bees.


----------



## aran (May 20, 2015)

paulaellen70 said:


> Anyone have any feedback on post treatment mite loads and queen health when using Formic Pro? I have only used Mite Away Quick Strips so far and I'm curious if anyone has any opinions on which does a better job or is more well tolered by the bees.


ive used both and they both work well. I think the new formic pro is easier on the bees from memory.


----------



## Tweeter (Apr 19, 2017)

I have also used both and agree with Aran. I believe the shelf life of Formic Pro is much longer.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

I've been using OAV exclusively for years, but last August I tried the Formic Pro on all my hives. The ambient temperatures were in the correct range and application went smoothly. I used the single application method. The hives have overwintered extremely well and are in great shape right now. I'm considering using Formic Pro as my fall treatment every year and only using OAV in late fall as a clean up plus a single treatment in winter when broodless. 

The cost of Formic Pro is higher than doing a series of OAV treatments, but factoring in the time spent vaporizing and the effectiveness beyond just phoretic mites, I'm realizing it's money well spent.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Mike, your plan is what I do and it has been working for me, except I have done the 1/2 dose method with MAQS due to weather and queen concerns. Haven't tried Formic Pro yet, but will when I run out of MAQS. I did find it necessary to give a OAV series once in late fall after MAQS. Mite counts were not high, but borderline. Counts were very low after Maqs but I think they may have robbed out a neighbors untreated hive. If I only did one mite count a year, it would be in mid to late fall. I've become a believer in mite bombs and believe you need to be vigilant in the Fall. J


----------



## BeekeepingIsGood (Aug 12, 2012)

Fivej said:


> Counts were very low after Maqs but I think they may have robbed out a neighbors untreated hive.


Any chance it wasn't effective at killing mites in brood and counts went up after brood emerged?


----------



## Plannerwgp (May 18, 2019)

What is the single application method?


Mike Gillmore said:


> I've been using OAV exclusively for years, but last August I tried the Formic Pro on all my hives. The ambient temperatures were in the correct range and application went smoothly. I used the single application method. The hives have overwintered extremely well and are in great shape right now. I'm considering using Formic Pro as my fall treatment every year and only using OAV in late fall as a clean up plus a single treatment in winter when broodless.
> 
> The cost of Formic Pro is higher than doing a series of OAV treatments, but factoring in the time spent vaporizing and the effectiveness beyond just phoretic mites, I'm realizing it's money well spent.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Beekeepingisgood, yes that's possible of course, but it has only happened once and I know my neighbor lost her hive so that's my educated guess. I apparently did not put the mite count in my notes, so at this point unsure how long after the treatment it was.
Planner: A full dose or single application is 2 strips placed in the hive at the same time. A half dose or double application is one strip, and you add the second strip 10 days later. This is thought to be gentler on the bees. J


----------

